

Programming Perl 4th Edition E-Book Now Available (at half price) - jonathansizz
http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780596004927.do

======
jonathansizz
I guess I should point out why this is a big deal: the previous edition of the
Camel book was published way back in 2000 for Perl 5.6, and there has
obviously been a great amount of evolution of the language between then and
the current v5.14.

As you can see from the link, hard copies should be available in a couple of
weeks and can now be pre-ordered from O'Reilly and elsewhere.

The new edition covers all the new syntax (much of which was directly inspired
by Perl 6), Unicode, regex changes and best practices, in addition to general
updates and refinements.

------
tzs
Not on Safari Library yet, unfortunately.

------
sigzero
Awesome

------
madhancr
title should read 'Programming Perl (NOT Pearls)' I got fooled for a sec.

~~~
18pfsmt
The idea that people should be more specific when talking about one of the
most well-known (and used) programming languages on a site called Hacker News
is simply odd to me.

~~~
mmetzger
In fairness, Programming Pearls is a fairly well known, well regarded book-

[http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Pearls-2nd-Jon-
Bentley/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Pearls-2nd-Jon-
Bentley/dp/0201657880/)

